# Feeding whey to goats



## irishgoat (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi guys I made a batch of mozzarella today don't need the whey so instead of wasting it i was wondering if I could feed it too my two boar bucks. I am planning on mixing it with there feed has anyone tried this before? Thanks for any advice


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure. You can use it.


----------

